# Need advice



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

If y'all look at my sig I want to keep a big pair of non aggressive cichlids in my 150, I was thinking keyholes or flags, but I heard fire mouths are pretty calm, what do y'all think? The latter are easy to find and relatively cheap the others are near impossible to find.


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Nothing is impossible to find. It's just up to if you are willing to pay for shipping. I have a fire mouth I has to move after my two male convicts ended up being a pair haha. He loves very happily in my community tank with peaceful fish.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

well....whoever told you that firemouths are pretty calm was smokin way too much dope.....i have kept several of the severums with different smaller fish without any problems at all...gold severums are one of my favorites...


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I've heard of Severums tearing up whole tanks I just heard that fire mouths can be kept with other community fish and that they are similar to keyholes temperament wise is this right? And the only store near me that can order them wont


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've heard of firemouths with swordtails and/or big rainbows in large tanks (150+) in large groups (10+ firemouths). They are mildish for central american cichlids, but they are still central american cichlids. IME they are shy like keyholes, but more aggressive to conspecifics and when guarding fry.

Keyholes are not that uncommon in atlanta, but they do like our softer water. http://www.atlantaaquarium.com/showthread.php?5608-Can-bring-to-the-meeting&highlight=keyhole

All the laetacara are wimps and so are biotodoma cupido. But most cichlids will 'aquascape" by digging up plants and rearranging the sand.

The most peaceful big cichids are the piscavores. They don't bother anyone until they are ready to eat them. The "gardeners" that protect an area of algae to eat are terrors.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

Don't bother having a fish store order fish for you, go to a site like aquabid or something and order yourself, cheaper that way cause the pet store is not putting their third party price tag on them for you.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't think there is a "nonaggressive" cichlid. But, if i were you, I'd be asking on the TCA board. http://www.texascichlid.org/category/tailtrader/


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

My kribs are pretty calm my rainbow shark is the real boss of my 150 he pushes everyone around even the 10in featherfin knows who's boss. 

The only fish store near me that will order the fish I want won't because they are always super rude and have horrible customer service, great fish though


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Do they even have a forum for people to ask questions


----------

